# Official WNBA All-Star Game Discussion



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*EASTERN CONFERENCE ALL-STARS

*Tamika Catchings
Candice Dupree
Sylvia Fowles
Alana Beard
Katie Douglas

*Reserves*

Shameka Christon
Erika de Souza
Asjha Jones
Sancho Lyttle
Jia Perkins
Katie Smith

*WESTERN CONFERENCE ALL-STARS*

Swin Cash
Lauren Jackson
Lisa Leslie *
Sue Bird
Becky Hammon

*Reserves*

Nicky Anosike
Charde Houston
Cappie Pondexter
Diana Taurasi
Tina Thompson
Sophia Young
Nicole Powell **

* - injured, will not play
** - injury replacement, replacement starter will be selected by West coach Dan Hughes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Saturday July 25, 2009 

3:30 EDT

On ABC


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Fowles had an awesome dunk!


----------

